# Best olives for Vodka Martinis?



## compaddict (Dec 20, 2013)

Any favorites?


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 20, 2013)

I stopped putting olives in my martinis. I was gaining weight.


----------



## panda (Dec 20, 2013)

stop drinking them, make them with gin like they're supposed to be!


----------



## tripleq (Dec 20, 2013)

After the first one I really don't care.


----------



## JHunter (Dec 20, 2013)

I'll take a pearl onion over olive any day, But burnt with a twist is the way to go.


----------



## daveb (Dec 20, 2013)

panda said:


> stop drinking them, make them with Beefeater like they're supposed to be!



Panda, You must have been typing on the phone, fixed it for you...:cool2:

I'm getting to old to partake but enjoyed mine with a salad bar: twist, pimiento olive, onion. And a pretty lady to bring it.


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 20, 2013)

Anchovy stuffed olives with vodka!


----------



## compaddict (Dec 20, 2013)

Nothing better than Roquefort stuffed olives and G Goose!


----------



## chinacats (Dec 20, 2013)

daveb said:


> Panda, You must have been typing on the phone, fixed it for you...:cool2:
> And a pretty lady to bring it.



+1 on the Beefeater and the pretty young lady to serve it.

Cheers


----------



## panda (Dec 20, 2013)

i'm partial to sapphire. extra dirty, only a splash of vermouth, lots of pimento olives and a lime twist


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 20, 2013)

I am preferential to Gin myself - Especially Death's Door gin. 

Vodka - Tito's or Grey Goose with 3 Blue Cheese Stuffed olives. Pour the vermouth into the cap and throw it over my shoulder.


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 20, 2013)

junipero, '33' (portland), or bluecoat gin
Ransom vermouth
bleu cheese olives


----------



## compaddict (Dec 20, 2013)

I love Gin as well. I find that Vodka leaves SOME of my tastebuds alone to better enjoy dinner.


----------



## tomsch (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm in for gin or vodka. Kettle One or Chopin for vodka and Sapphire or Hendrick's for gin. Add either two blue cheese or onion stuffed queen olives and hold the vermouth.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 20, 2013)

I feel like I'm the last sad bastard who likes a true martini- 2 parts dry gin(Bombay) one part dry vermouth(dolin) one olive, stirred and poured in a cocktail glass. Which isn't a fecking martini glass so you can't automatically call a drink a martini just because it's in the same glass as a fecking martini. And a vodka cocktail isn't a martini. Americans just got lazy and started calling it that. It's actually a kangaroo cocktail. I'm pretty partial to castelvatrano olives. Never seen em pitted, but that's fairly easy to deal with. I'm convinced that people started doing away with the vermouth with the onset of cheaper vermouths, and the rise of processed sugars invading boxed foods and pastries and the like.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 20, 2013)

tomsch said:


> I'm in for gin or vodka. Kettle One or Chopin for vodka and Sapphire or Hendrick's for gin. Add either two blue cheese or onion stuffed queen olives and hold the vermouth.



+1 on the Hendrick's. My local 'pink' version: extra dry with a shiquasa twist and 2 drops Peychaud's bitters. Substitute olive with cute female.

Hard to beat GG if your inclined to go the vodka route. Roquefort stuffed olives gets the nod here.

Brainsausage may be on to something. Bartenders got lazy or sloppy as the age of the cocktail (properly mixed) waned.


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 20, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> I feel like I'm the last sad bastard who likes a true martini- 2 parts dry gin(Bombay) one part dry vermouth(dolin) one olive, stirred and poured in a cocktail glass. Which isn't a fecking martini glass so you can't automatically call a drink a martini just because it's in the same glass as a fecking martini. And a vodka cocktail isn't a martini. Americans just got lazy and started calling it that. It's actually a kangaroo cocktail. I'm pretty partial to castelvatrano olives. Never seen em pitted, but that's fairly easy to deal with. I'm convinced that people started doing away with the vermouth with the onset of cheaper vermouths, and the rise of processed sugars invading boxed foods and pastries and the like.



Dude I wish you were local- I think you'd like my cocktails....


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 20, 2013)

Hbeernink said:


> Dude I wish you were local- I think you'd like my cocktails....



Any excuse to travel. I never need an excuse to drink. There's already too many to count.


----------



## xuz (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anyone know the preferred temperature for vodka martini?
A buddy of mine told me he likes his chilled quite a bit, James Bond like.


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 20, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> Any excuse to travel. I never need an excuse to drink. There's already too many to count.



Well if you have an excuse to be in Oregon give a holler- plenty to dink in this house (and this town) and plenty of knives to geek out on. Oh, and some good food too.


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 20, 2013)

xuz said:


> Does anyone know the preferred temperature for vodka martini?
> A buddy of mine told me he likes his chilled quite a bit, James Bond like.



Well I'm a gin guy, but prolly the same. If you stir, make it as cold as you can get it. If you shake, shake until it's getting too cold to hold in the (hopefully metal) shaker by hand. A shaken drink should definitely have little chips of ice floating on top after the pour. I'm a stir fan, so judge temp by feel through a thin metal container ( just like a good barista will determine proper milk temp when steaming- which I also do...)


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 20, 2013)

Hbeernink said:


> Well if you have an excuse to be in Oregon give a holler- plenty to dink in this house (and this town) and plenty of knives to geek out on. Oh, and some good food too.



Duly noted!


----------



## compaddict (Dec 21, 2013)

I picked up a two pack of Costco olives and some Roquefort cheese at WF. 
Will report back!


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 21, 2013)

compaddict said:


> I picked up a two pack of Costco olives and some Roquefort cheese at WF.
> Will report back!



ya, let us know how they come out. that's gotta be a lot of olives..... good that you're making your own
I'm lazy, so I usually just buy the sicilian bleu cheese olives that Armstrong makes, but when I've stuffed them myself I think they're much better


----------



## compaddict (Dec 22, 2013)

We have a winner. The olives are fantastic and with the two pack you have an extra jar to steal the juice from. Took about an hour to swap the Pimento for a whole jar. Now.. What to do with the extra olives.


----------



## RGNY (Dec 22, 2013)

i just use Goya cocktail olives. five on a bamboo fork (have to share with the wife). 

Vodka: Luksusowa 

Gin: Sapphire or Hendricks


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 22, 2013)

compaddict said:


> We have a winner. The olives are fantastic and with the two pack you have an extra jar to steal the juice from. Took about an hour to swap the Pimento for a whole jar. Now.. What to do with the extra olives.



I've done that a couple times and just throw the blue cheese olives in the freezer and just take them out as needed. Now, I mostly make them fresh.


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 22, 2013)

Large Italian green olive, pitted, and stuffed with German triple cream blue cheese. For the martini, equal parts Tanqueray gin and Chopin vodka. Stirred, not shaken. Served in an 8 ounce Waterford Lismore martini glass.

To stuff the olives, I get a 5cc syringe from the Doc, cut off the front to leave a cylinder shape, stick it in the cheese to get the right amount, and insert into the olive.

This recipe has gotten me into a lot of trouble over the years.


----------



## tomsch (Dec 23, 2013)

I just picked up some anchovie stuffed olives today at our local olive oil joint and they are going very well with some Kettle One tonight. Really needed it after I had to go shopping for tomorrow's dinner. The store was a zoo!!


----------

